# Leafs VS Flyers :S



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Hmmm, we are probably going to lose again.


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

1-0 Philly...


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

my hope is slim


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Lol, the hope of the hardcore leaf fans is also slim x.x


----------



## chompy (Mar 24, 2006)

This is all for the best, it will put pressure on management to rebuilt. Mats is no spring chichen, we need a new star. They need to trade grit for skill too, just keep Tucker.


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

1-1

They look good today, they might have a chance to win.


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

yeah out shooting a team for once! go team.


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Correction - Outshooting and scoring on a team while in full force, 5v5


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

i was listening to a radio show the other day and they brought up a good point. The maple leafs are one of hte most, if not the most, successful team financially in the NHL, even with a mediocre team. So essentially the team management (GM, etc) are doing their jobs... they are making money for the share holders. There really isn't an incentive to win... they are spoiled because the share holders get rich even if the team blows. Most teams get financial gain when they win games and win the cup, not so for the leafs. So as far as management goes, they don't really care if the leafs win or lose, they still bring in the bank.

So what it boils down to is the fans... its up to them to not goto games ... which is pretty much impossible in toronto.. so from the radio's guys perspective, the leafs will never win the cup, because they don't have to to make money.

kind of sad.


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

If they arn't going to play to win, they might as well not play at all...

Whoever said it isn't about winning, it's about the game is.... wrong!


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

the point is that the management team is making money... thats the bottom line.

It up to leafs nation to demand change... and that means not filling the seats at the acc.


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

2-1 Leafs!


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Omg 3-1 Leafs!

Lol!


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Ahhhh! 

3-2, X.x


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

wh00t! GOO AUBIN!!!

LOL, we might make it into the playoffs...who knows?!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

damn...good point Holo. That is sad... 

Raptors tickets are only 12 bucks!  rofl..


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

i dont mean to beat a dead horse but....

http://msn.foxsports.com/nhl/story/5455638

looks like that guy I heard on the radio isn't the only one.


----------

